# Lactic acid - glutathione - panic attacks



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

http://neuro.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/c ... ll/13/1/22

In the first link you can see that panic attack patients have higher lactic acid levels.

http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/pagere ... ageindex=3

In the second link you can see that schizophrenia patients have higher lactic acid and lower glutathione levels. The authors conclude that glutathione deficiency may be the cause of higher lactic acid levels.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11842890

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9093 ... rom=pubmed

In these two links you can see how sulfur deficiency affects brain, liver and lung glutathione levels.

http://www.fasebj.org/cgi/content/meeti ... type=HWCIT

In this link you can see how msm intake increases glutathione content in liver. Result? %78 increase.

So my point is that there is a relationship between sulfur dependent or independent glutathione deficiency and pschyiatric disorders. This might be caused by increased lactic acid and/or oxidation rates.

Recently I read in these forums how taurine is beneficial for some people.
Taurine is sulfur aminoacid, just like methionine(precursor of Sam-e), glutathione, NAC or antioxidant R-Ala.

I accept that besides sulfur we may be deficient in some other nutrients like zinc or magnesium. But I think we should not ignore the importance of sulfur for us.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Good Job. I like the way you researched this. You might be on to something. I would have to buy some MSM and cease taking all the other stuff I'm on so see if I feel an effect.You know, I believe we are generally deficient in minerals as a whole. Both macro minerals, like magnesium and sulfur, as well as trace minerals.

Is there any info on bioavailability and how we can increase absorption? Is msm water soluble or lipid soluble?

Read this article on using UNREFINED salt with it's natural content of trace elements.

http://www.deliciousorganics.com/Controversies/salt.htm


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I have developed a firm belief that my psychological problems esteems from not enough minerals or the right combination of minerals. Many of the supplements touted here I am very hesitant to try. Instead, I want to first balance or correct any nutritional deficit/imbalance to rule this out. So while things like GABA and picomilon? might be great, it doesn't seen like something I can take long term. I do recommend some myself but only those that are as natural and essential to us as possible. 

I been taking magnesium for a while and that alone has made a hell of a difference. This week, I included a boron supplement because it increases magnesium and calcium absorption, reduces renal loss and is also enhances learning and memory. I can tell you so far I am taking less magnesium as I expected. Instead of 3 125 mg magnesium taurate pills 3 times a day, I've only going on 2 pills, once a day plus one 3 mg pill of boron. All these are minerals. 

I think we're on to something. I'm currently looking for a supplement that contains all the minerals include the trace. However, I'm skeptical of the colloidal minerals which is what's widely available. I will post when I have more info.


----------



## QueenLL (Jan 13, 2011)

*Msm*

MSM is a great supplement. First of all, it raises glutathione levels which is the mother antioxidant in the body. The level of glutathione is low in countless diseases in most people including autoimmune disorders and anxiety and many more. When this is low, immunity plummets, things go wrong like a domino effect and you will continue to feel sicker and sicker and be labeled with all of the "things" wrong with you.

I've had MS for 7 years and the worsening effects of it for 14 years before anyone could figure out that's what I've had. I live in a depressed south jersey area where drs. seem to do more harm than good. I still am not on any treatment for this yet as my drs. are too concerned fighting back and forth whether it's MS or not, although UPENN said it was. Within this time I've suffered anxiety, brain fog, aggravation, anger, social alienation, facial breakouts most of the time, UTI's, severe pain in limbs which was failed to be treated as well, crying if I were going to be here for my kids as a single parent and a mirror imaging effect on my brain in which things on the left I perceived as things on the right and vice versa. There was one point in time my fight or flight mechanism was all screwed up, when I got startled by the least little thing the right side of my body got weak. I would wake up to a pounding heart in the middle of the night. All tests for strokes and heart attacks checked out fine.

I began taking MSM a week ago. Although, for a "normal" person it takes 2 weeks to notice effects, I noticed it the 2nd day. Still have a bit of brain fog, but not as dillusional. I want to call my friends on the phone and talk, my kids are happier and I feel like a different person. I'm not ready to run a marathon, but I will continue to take this because it has relieved almost every problem I have and I feel happier by the day! MSM also remyelinates the nerve sheaths. I would be interested in knowing if this will clear up the demyelinated lesions on my brain. I'll give it 6 months and get another MRI. I'm not a doctor and I'm not claiming this is a cure, but whatever makes you feel better do it! This is the best I've felt in years!


----------

